# any way to trace horse breeding through passport details?



## horseandshoes77 (13 June 2011)

Hi Can anyone help....a friend bought a pony last year as a yearling, she did come with passport details are W.P-B.R 22633 ESTHER(GBR) Sire..HENWEN MERLYN 40717(GBR) (B) Dam..Las.  is there a way to find out her breeding from this ?


----------



## Cazza525 (13 June 2011)

Go to Allbreedspedgree.com and type in the sire's name....alternatively contact the WPBS direct by phone and they should be able to help you


----------



## pintoarabian (13 June 2011)

Here's a link to her sire's pedigree. He has only one progeny listed but it isn't her.

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/henwen+merlyn


----------



## cally6008 (13 June 2011)

HENWEN MERLYN (black, welsh sec B), now deceased but sired 7 foals in 2009


----------



## Beth_Jenkins1D (7 May 2012)

hello my name is beth and i have a felling that your friend has my horse's half sister. My horses dad is called Henwen Merlyn 40717. they have the same dad would love to look into there family lines and see what her parants and sisters look like here is a picture of my horse Henwen Chorus (AKA-maya) http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=351205951577911&set=t.1176824342&type=3&theater


----------



## Cuffey (7 May 2012)

horseandshoes77 said:



			Hi Can anyone help....a friend bought a pony last year as a yearling, she did come with passport details are W.P-B.R 22633 ESTHER(GBR) Sire..HENWEN MERLYN 40717(GBR) (B) Dam..Las.  is there a way to find out her breeding from this ?
		
Click to expand...

There is no breeding given for Las on NED, Las was bred to Henwyn Merlyn once only

Henwen Merlin is by Henwen Flash out of Henwen Bessie


----------



## Cuffey (7 May 2012)

Beth_Jenkins1D said:



			hello my name is beth and i have a felling that your friend has my horse's half sister. My horses dad is called Henwen Merlyn 40717. they have the same dad would love to look into there family lines and see what her parants and sisters look like here is a picture of my horse Henwen Chorus (AKA-maya) http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=351205951577911&set=t.1176824342&type=3&theater

Click to expand...

Only your friends can see your picture on FB, you need to upload a picture to eg photobucket and put the image code in here

Henwyn Merlin sired 67 offspring

Henwyn Chorus is out of Henwyn Beverley
Henwyn Beverley was bred to Merlyn twice
The only full sister of your pony is Henwyn Beauty born in 2006


----------



## Beth_Jenkins1D (28 August 2012)

ow yeah sorry x and thank you for finding that out wibsite do u go on to find out horse breeding and stuff xxxx


----------



## Cuffey (29 August 2012)

Beth_Jenkins1D said:



			ow yeah sorry x and thank you for finding that out wibsite do u go on to find out horse breeding and stuff xxxx
		
Click to expand...

http://www.nedonline.co.uk/


----------

